# The Journey Begins



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Well I have had the Mara for a few weeks but it's been in the dining room as it's a present from my wife. It's my birthday today so let the fun begin

Taken an age to get the grind fine enough but it's almost there and made a couple of passable flat whites so I'm quite happy.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Pretty much the same set up as mine, except I went for the chrome Specialita.

Not a bad idea to get some mesh or a towel on the drip tray and top to protect from scratches.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/35509-bar-towels/?tab=comments#comment-490139

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Nifogo-Grilling-Reusable-Resistant-Barbecue/dp/B07F1DKCNB/ref=sr_1_12?keywords=plastic+cooking+mat&qid=1582191119&rnid=1642204031&s=kitchen&sr=1-12


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks #hudcap. I have some mesh similar to the link but fully intend to get the bar towels to complete the luck

I'm finding the grinder needs to be between 1 and 2 at the beginning of the first turn before the burrs chatter are you finding the same? I know it depends on the beans but a beginners question


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

@Mark70,

Honestly cannot remember tbh, but I would imagine no 2 machines are the same anyway.

I tend to stay with the same beans, so I don't alter mine, or I have had no need to so far.


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

Your grinder will need a few Kg's through it before you get a consistent grind as the burrs need to bed in.

In a few months it would be wise to calibrate the burrs, this is easy and makes a big difference on these machines.

By the way nice setup!


----------



## Marcros (Feb 9, 2020)

NikonGuy said:


> Your grinder will need a few Kg's through it before you get a consistent grind as the burrs need to bed in.
> 
> In a few months it would be wise to calibrate the burrs, this is easy and makes a big difference on these machines.
> 
> By the way nice setup!


 I see comments about new grinders needing bedding in and am looking at purchasing one myself in the coming weeks.

is this a matter of buying a few kgs of cheap coffee from Costco or wherever and spending a couple of hours wizzing it through, or just accepting for the first 6 months the grinder will steadily become more consistent over time?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Marcros said:


> I see comments about new grinders needing bedding in and am looking at purchasing one myself in the coming weeks.
> 
> is this a matter of buying a few kgs of cheap coffee from Costco or wherever and spending a couple of hours wizzing it through, or just accepting for the first 6 months the grinder will steadily become more consistent over time?


 I think the latter option is the best approach.....


----------



## Marcros (Feb 9, 2020)

probably just as well, I have my eye on a manual grinder!


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks guys. I put a kg through the grinder Yesterday supplied by BB and am now rapidly going through the Coffee Compass Mystery 11

I am a complete beginner at this and results are a inconsistent but improving so I am happy

This morning I pulled a lovely shot 17g in 35 g out In 28 seconds which tasted good. Thought I have cracked this then a few mins later pulled a second shot no changed I can identify and it ran to 35g in around 20 seconds so binned it and pulled a third which was nearer the first.

I'm sure it just needs time but so far delighted in the grinder and machine

Made much easier of course by the superb guide from #daveuk (Cannot work out how to do proper #'s ) which I have ready cover to cover at least 6 times


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

Mark70 said:


> Thanks guys. I put a kg through the grinder Yesterday supplied by BB and am now rapidly going through the Coffee Compass Mystery 11
> 
> I am a complete beginner at this and results are a inconsistent but improving so I am happy
> 
> ...


 Probably an uneven tamp or cold porta filter...

A coffee distribution tool can also help, use it before you tamp for a more consistent pull, it also a good idea to employ the WDT.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/catalog/product/view/id/3566/s/motta-58mm-coffee-leveling-tool/

I would also look at getting a VST basket at some point.


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

NikonGuy said:


> Probably an uneven tamp or cold porta filter...
> 
> A coffee distribution tool can also help, use it before you tamp for a more consistent pull, it also a good idea to employ the WDT.
> 
> ...


 Thanks that's really useful feedback

Going to try again this evening


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Well it's getting better every day.

Couple of Americanos first thing with cream follows with two wonderful cappuccino's with breakfast

I think my tamping routine is getting better and also using a dosing cup (plastic food container which is almost the right size) rather than grinding into the Portafilter.

Going to concentrate on straight espressos over the weekend

My main problem is now I just want to drink more and more and I don't want to overdose on caffeine !!!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mark70 said:


> My main problem is now I just want to drink more and more and I don't want to overdose on caffeine !!!!


 I don't think it's very easy to do that.......


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I don't think it's very easy to do that.......


 Well I'm trying just about to start my third double of the day


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

time to master those singles ?
once I did four doubles in two hours and it didn't do me any good


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mark70 said:


> Well I'm trying just about to start my third double of the day


 I drink from 6-10 doubles per day....


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> I drink from 6-10 doubles per day....


 If you do it every day it's different to doing it after usually having 1 coffee a day. If I had 6 doubles I would be fucked; dizzy, a bit nauseous, going to the toilet every half hour etc.


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

HBLP said:


> If you do it every day it's different to doing it after usually having 1 coffee a day. If I had 6 doubles I would be fucked; dizzy, a bit nauseous, going to the toilet every half hour etc.


 Same here. Going to try a single next and see what happens as @Stanic suggests


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

HBLP said:


> If you do it every day it's different to doing it after usually having 1 coffee a day. If I had 6 doubles I would be fucked; dizzy, a bit nauseous, going to the toilet every half hour etc.


 ? Perhaps I'm lucky. I can go for a Month or a day with no coffee at all and then straight back to 6-10 doubles. Doesn't seem to have any effect on me, certainly nothing like the effects you have. Coffee one of the few pleasures that doesn't make you fat 

I always think it's quite sad when most espresso machines I see for sale are hardly used or only used for 3 coffees a week etc...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Mark70 said:


> Same here. Going to try a single next and see what happens as @Stanic suggests


 you can also look into some decaf options..the offer on the market is much better these days


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> ? Perhaps I'm lucky. I can go for a Month or a day with no coffee at all and then straight back to 6-10 doubles. Doesn't seem to have any effect on me, certainly nothing like the effects you have. Coffee one of the few pleasures that doesn't make you fat
> 
> I always think it's quite sad when most espresso machines I see for sale are hardly used or only used for 3 coffees a week etc...


 Sound very lucky indeed! I wish I could have more coffee in the day but more than 3 doubles (the odd 4 is okay) and I'm in a bad place haha, even if I work my way up to it.

Yeah seeing the people who just have espresso on weekends is crazy to me, I don't think I could make consistently good espresso without making some nearly every day


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

HBLP said:


> Yeah seeing the people who just have espresso on weekends is crazy to me, I don't think I could make consistently good espresso without making some nearly every day


 It's a bit like a 90 year old getting a Tesla for the weekly drive to the supermarket, or those fantastic kitchens purchased by people who only buy takeaways. I do think it's a shame when people spend possibly 5K on a machine and 3K on a grinder to make a handful of shots per week, when there are others out there flogging a Classic and Rocky to death on 6+ espressos per day.

Such is the way of life....we all like stuff


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Marcros said:


> I see comments about new grinders needing bedding in and am looking at purchasing one myself in the coming weeks.
> 
> is this a matter of buying a few kgs of cheap coffee from Costco or wherever and spending a couple of hours wizzing it through, or just accepting for the first 6 months the grinder will steadily become more consistent over time?


 What Dave is implying is that it's not as simple as that. Few points

Run a commercial grinder for too long and the motor will overheat. Many state on to off intervals. This is to prevent the motor from continually getting hotter and hotter. They would be rather a lot bigger and even heavier if they didn't rate them like this even if the motor had a permanent cooling fan.

Best effect involves running in with it set too espresso levels so there will still be a running in period more or less what ever people do. It will still IMHO need kg's of beans to fully run in.

A couple of kg of beans can help - coarser settings than for espresso with visits to that level increasing as they are used up but keep a very close eye on how hot thing are getting.

John

-


----------

